# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  hello people

## frangeox

if someone can help me...
this  name LUMINITA ( it's an romannian name) can be translated in russian?!   ::  
LUMINITA means little light...
so...

----------


## Оля

Hi. 
If you want to _translate_ it, it could be *Светлана*. "Свет" means " light" in Russian.

----------

